# Watch this Dog I think you will like it .



## kyfred (Dec 23, 2009)

This was on the Texas County Reporter. About a amazing Dog


----------



## Flashpoint (May 23, 2010)

LOL. David lives down the road from me. Skidboot has actually passed away. He has a few dogs hes training last i heard.
He has been on David Letterman and few other shows as well the state fair had him perform many years. 
Super dog i actually bought a blue healer years ago thinking they were smart mine was as dumb as a rock and i have never understood why he climbed trees but i swear he could climb a tree like a cat just could not get back down. Stupid dog...


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I saw Skidboot perform live some years back---simply awesome!

Ralph


----------

